# [SOLVED] Can't Find Proper SAS Drive Cables and SAS Power Cables



## wantsomegetsome (May 24, 2008)

I'm building a system and need help finding data cables from my raid controller to my SAS hard drives as well as power cables to the SAS hard drives.



I bought a SAS/SATA Raid Controller. 

Model Number: SRCSAS18E

Storage Interface: 8 x SATA/SAS

Link: http://www.intel.com/design/servers/raid/srcsas18e/index.htm

Documentation says it works with SAS drives and SATA hard drives.

Here is a picture of the cables that came with the raid controller: 

Top: 
http://andromeda2.sslnetworks.com/~churchof/cables that came with sas raid controller2.jpg

Side: 
http://andromeda2.sslnetworks.com/~churchof/cables that came with sas raid controller.jpg

Close up of Raid Controller side of cable: 
http://andromeda2.sslnetworks.com/~churchof/sas raid controller side of cable.jpg

Close up of Hard Drive side of cable: 
http://andromeda2.sslnetworks.com/~churchof/sata cable.jpg




I bought 8 SAS hard drives.

Model Number: ST373455SS

Interface: Ultra320 SCSI, 3 Gbit/sec Serial Attached SCSI (SAS), 4 Gbit/sec Fibre Channel

Link: http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...40fc010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD&reqPage=Model

Place I bought if from says 80 pin. I only counted 22 on bottom and 7 on top for 29 total.

Here is a picture of the SAS hard drive connectors: 
http://andromeda2.sslnetworks.com/~churchof/sas drive.jpg

I can find no documentation telling me the name of these connectors.




The cables provided with SAS/SATA Raid Controller don't match up with my SAS hard drives.

The Serial ATA cables provided with my power supply don't match up with my SAS hard drive.




Can anyone help with...?

1. What kind of cable that connects from my Intel SAS/SATA Raid Controller to 4 SAS drives? 

2. Cables that connect a SATA power connector to my SAS drive? My SAS drive has a tiny 4 pin male connector. It is about half the size of a 4 pin molex.




Newbie builder. I built 2 systems previously with no problems. None of them had any SCSII or SAS. I though Serial Attached SCSI (SAS) would use the same cables as Serial ATA (SATA). Guess not. Search for "SAS cables" and the ones I found sort of look like my current cables so I'm here asking for help.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Can't Find Proper SAS Drive Cables and SAS Power Cables*

SCSI was used a loooooooo(insert 30 more 'o's in there)ng time ago. It's a 50 conductor cable IIRC or somethign like that, using a pin pattern opposite that of IDE- pins on cable, receptacle on HDD. In comp maintenance we had 8 spare SCSI 20 GB drives from the old server, so i got to take those and 1 cable home, but never could find the controller card. Still have not used them, as SATAI and II are both faster than SCSI ever wished to be.

Now that I just now looked at the pics, I guess SA inproved on the origional SCSI. Not a single thing there looks familiar to me.


----------



## wantsomegetsome (May 24, 2008)

Ok. I think I found one based on info at wikipedia. 

The raid drive takes a SFF-8484 connector.

The SAS hard drives take a SFF-8482 connector.

I found a SFF-8484 to 4 x SFF-8482 connectors with power which is what I need. Googling SFF-8484 to 4 x SFF-8482 will bring up 7,000 matches with pictures.

That small 4 pin thing on my hard drives is not for power. I think it is for jumpers. LOL


----------

